# Bear Anyone?????



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Received this in an email and thought I'd share it for those interested.


Good to have a friend to cover your back!!! 

Big Bear shot Saddle Hills Alberta , Sept 20/2010

These two gents were calling elk in the Saddle Hills south of Woking , Alberta when this big guy slipped in on the caller. The Shooter spotted the bear about 8 yards from the caller and dropped him with 5 shots out of his 338 Win Mag.. Farmers in the area knew about the bear but werent able to track after it had killed 3 horses, 5 cows, 13 sheep and a pen full of chickens on several different homesteads in the area. Fish and wildlife had bear traps set up in the area but noticed on surveillance video that whenever a he would enter a trap, his hump would hit the top of the culvert trap slowing him enough that the trap door would wack him on the head before he was all the way in the rear. Check out the scar tissue on his face.. Bear weighed in just under 1300 pounds and would have stood 11 ¾ feet tall on its hind legs..


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Dang...I would have needed an underwear change for sure.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Wholeyeee sheets bat man


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh my god! if thats real....wow!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

Hope they had the proper license.........The MNR guys up there have a bigger bite than that bear. Hope there's a self defense clause that exempts certain situations.

Glad they saw it when they did for sure.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

thats huge..


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

Note to me...........NEVER go to Saddle Hills.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

good thing he had a .338 - that is a monster!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

That thing is scary big!


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Assume thats a Brownie ??? Huge.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I know there have been various stories in the past that were urban legends. I have found nothing to claim that this is but I have also not seen any story that would validate it. I would think shooting a bear of that size would create enough interest to warrant a story. It would be nice to see the articles.


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

Read the exact story on a lot of forums, one directed to this site.
http://www.huntafognak.com/bearhunt.htm


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

fish on! said:


> Read the exact story on a lot of forums, one directed to this site.
> http://www.huntafognak.com/bearhunt.htm


Thanks for the link! That does help for validating although the outfitter's web site lists the bear as 2 feet less than the original story. I see that the original story says "on its hind legs" which would could still be accurate but sounds misleading when comparing to others that are simple measured on length. Still one heck of a beast!


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Wow! you never really get an idea of how big these animals are when you see them in pictures or on tv in the wild. There is no size reference except the equally large bear next to it. But to see this one in relation to the guys next to it is incredible. I bet it took a while for the guys to calm down and stop shaking after that.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Socom said:


> Wow! you never really get an idea of how big these animals are when you see them in pictures or on tv in the wild. There is no size reference except the equally large bear next to it. But to see this one in relation to the guys next to it is incredible. I bet it took a while for the guys to calm down and stop shaking after that.



LOL,I'd still be cleaning my shorts
Imagine that thing sneaking up on you 8 yards back


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

how does something this large sneak anywhere


----------

